# Paul Neo-Retro or Tektro CR720 / TRP EuroX?



## arshak (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi all,

Searched the threads for previous posts for an answer but could not find any. Looking for feedback / validation as to which ones WORK best. My choices are Paul's Neo Retro brakes or Am I paying a lot of money for the brand? Is there any advantage going with Paul as far as adjustment of the brakes, stopping power or are the Tektro CR 720 equally good?

Thanks!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*if $ is no object*

get the pauls
oh but get a touring in the rear for better leg clearance
and this coming from a guy whose only Pauls are the Stoplights


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I too will suggest the Pauls.
I moved from old XT's to them last year. Braking was sketchy with the Shimano's but I have to be careful of not locking the Pauls up on the road. 
I have not tried your other options but I like buy US made stuff when I can. Not much of it around anymore.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Like others have said, if you have the coin, get the Paul's. As for performance, my cr 720's stop my largeish self on a dime. Buy the pr for less than 1 set of Paul's; use the extra $$ to get something else.


----------



## crestlinefarm (May 6, 2003)

If you're on a budget, the CR-720s can't be beat. The EuroX bring a bit more bling to the table if style is important to you, and the Paul's will always get you the nod from fellow crossers if you lie awake at night worrying about being "in".


----------



## jobster (Jan 7, 2009)

+1 what crestlinefarm said...


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

having used the pauls and the cr720's, i give the nod to the pauls for consistent performance and quality. i give the nod to the cr720's for price, ease of adjustment (one tool instead of two), and bang for your buck. i also agree with what others have said.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

I was disappointed with the stopping power of my pauls. I switched back to cr720s and don't regret it.


----------



## Unoveloce (Apr 13, 2005)

Tektros work great. For a while. I've had Paul's Neo-Retros front and rear for as long as they've been out and the only thing I've ever needed to fiddle with is replacing pads and dialing in the toe-in. They are built for the long haul. The Tektros and the Kores are fine brakes, but will never match the Paul's for longevity or quality. They don't use anywhere near the quality of bushings, arm material, or manufacturing tolerances of the Pauls. Plus, the Pauls are made in the US by a great guy who truly supports the sport. I prefer the Neo-Retros front and rear, for the clearance at the rim. The Touring model works great, but will drag on the rim when it gets muddy.


----------



## arshak (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks, everybody. Will probably go with the Paul's ........, soon as I find myself a job to pay for them. :aureola:


----------



## huka (Oct 9, 2009)

arshak said:


> Thanks, everybody. Will probably go with the Paul's ........, soon as I find myself a job to pay for them. :aureola:


You're very-very funny... :Yawn:


----------



## scrub (May 19, 2010)

I had the TRP eurox and sold them to put a CR720 on the front and an IRD cafam on the rear (my poor man's paul set up), I have yet to race it but it seems to be a pretty good set up. The TRPs were beyond my mechanical capabilities to set up, far to finicky, but the other two were pretty easy.

The IRD for reference


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

i have used both and prefer the tektros, though the pauls are very well built and easy to set up. I find the return springs are a bit light on the tektros, which gives them a nice light action but doesn't always overcomes all the friction in the cables.


----------

